
Will Bitcoin Save Us from Google? - rmason
https://www.wsj.com/articles/will-bitcoin-save-us-from-google-1531680720
======
ryanmercer
Bitcoin won't do jack. It's unsustainable for any remotely common use purely
due to energy consumption, the network using more electricity in a given
period than some first-world countries while handling a small fraction of the
transactions a network like Visa handles.

